# Imaging Error 16



## STR (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, I am using Disk Utility on a mac vr. 10.3.5 and when Im trying to mount the image on another computer by using restore I receive the error 16 and I dont know what is wrong. I am using OSX and on a e-mac if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## anykey (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm seeing something similar when trying to restore an image to a volume on a new drive using Disk Utility on Mac OS X 10.4.11 - 
Restore Failure
An error (16) occurred while copying. (Resource busy)
Tried with volume mounted and dismounted - same.
Any ideas what's wrong?


----------

